# Repair a spark plug hole with stripped threads



## ghdhfam5455 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for any help and effort in advance. Tech. 12 hp small engine. Blew the spark plug out, stripping the threads in the hole. Any cheap, simple fix for this? Spark plug with oversized threads? A kind of metal adhevise to put on the threads of a new plug?
Or must the head be pulled to make a repair? Thanks again, Gary


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The right way to fix it would be to use a Helicoil type repair kit.
The kits are $30 to $60 If you have a local small machine shop they may do it for you for less than the cost of buying a kit. Most small engine shops and auto supply stores carry the kits.


----------



## ghdhfam5455 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you very much for the advice on fixing the threaded spark plug hole. Nice of you to take the time. Have a merry and blessed Christmas season. GH


----------

